# Track Loader Cat or Case?



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi pals,

I'm looking to purchase a used track loader (drott) in the 20,000 - 30,000 lbs class.
My target price is $10,000 - $15,000. (yes I am used to wrenching!)
I'm considering post-1972 Cat 955K /L or 80's Case 855D & up.

Both are generally said to be good machines, but I have never heard of a direct comparison (besides weight) between them. My main concern is general cost of ownership.

The crawler will be used for logging, clearing/grading new trails in the woods, clearing snow, driving a hydraulic logsplitter and pulling a log trailer.

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

The 955 is one of CAT's classic machines. Also, you'll probably have an easier time finding parts for the 955. Need I say more about what I would pick? :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Denick had a 955 he was selling a while back he may still have it. I'm sure he'd let it go for 15K maybe less. 
He is in Connecticut, can you import to Canada?


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

tgeb, I could import to Canada but transport from CT will be around $2000...
Not cheap. I will probably end up buying in the US anyway cause 955's (as well as 855's) are few and far between in Canada.
I was hoping to find a machine a little closer like in VT, NY, Maine or NH, or in Ontario with lots of luck.

Denick, do you still have that 955?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a 955K, 977L and a Case 450 and they all are great machines that take a beating and never let us down. Parts are readily available for both machines and you will not go wrong with either choice.


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone know why 4-in-1 buckets seem so rare on Cat 955's ?
This is definitely something I'd like to have for clearing and loading logs.
The only one I found is up in CA and would cost $5000 to haul up here. Ouch.

Machinerytrader has a few Case 855's with 4-in-1.

Hard to imagine why one machine often came with and the other without...


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, here's yet another contender:

International/Dresser 125e.

There's one in seemingly good shape a couple hours away.

Parts don't seem too hard to find. Any comments on mechanical reliability?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

can't you combine this into your last thread? pretty much same topic, isn't it?


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

You're right, I'm taking a lot of space with my 2 threads. 
How do you combine 2 threads???


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

What do you think of this one?










Nick still has it and it's for sale.

Might cost you a bit to get it shipped but I'd guess Nick would work with you on that.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom!

Try not to give away the farm while your at it!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Not my farm.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

tgeb said:


> What do you think of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sweet. What's it going for and located?


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

Denick, how much money would it take to separate you from this beauty?

While being on the buyer's side, I can't deny that it looks darn good... :thumbsup:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

lazerguy said:


> I'm looking to purchase a used track loader ...My target price is $10,000 - $15,000. I'm considering post-1972 Cat 955K /L or 80's Case 855D & up. My main concern is general cost of ownership.
> Any thoughts? Thanks


If cost-of-ownership is your main concern then find an old 953 circa late 80's. Otherwise I'd buy a coupla' mules, some good chains and a decent drag box before I bought the nightmare you're looking to wake up to everyday.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Lazer,

The Machine is in North Canaan Connecticut. I think the machine is worth the $15,000.00 dollars I am asking for it. I haven't measured it but the undercarriage is over 80%. The machine was never beat on. It was a 1 owner 1 operator machine before we bought it ( the reason we did buy it) We have used it very little.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I am also looking for a trade for a small dump truck for the machine, if anyone is interested.


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

hey Denick,
In the condition you describe it's sure worth $15,000!
However, yesterday I re-did my math and found that I had a budget quite lower than previously thought...
When it comes to buying machinery, I always seem to think me richer than l am!
My REAL budget happened to be only $14,000 including shipping, Canada GST tax (5%) and a $2,000 hydraulic winch...:no:
I was 5K short of the $19,000 required for me to adopt your baby.

My only option then was to find a decent but lesser machine, closer to my place.

Thought I'd wait months to find that, but actually I found one today, only 2 hours away.
It's the 1977 Dresser 125e I mentioned earlier.
I performed a thorough inspection and found that it's one of the rare well-maintained machines.
Chain pitch and rail height measurements both show 40% remaining UC life, sprockets are near new, rollers and idlers look good, pads re-grousered. No bent, cracked or stiff links.
There are no leaks anywhere, except very slight wetness at lift cylinders.
Fluids are nice and plenty, and no cracks anywhere.
After a good run, no dripping or wet spots, not even at the loader or steering control valves.
Loader has practically no play in the bushings, nice teeth, only the rear of the bucket is a bit worn out. Hydraulic and tranny pump recently replaced.

Engine nice and strong, turbo works, no smoke, plenty of torque to spin both chains, steering clutches are uniform strong and quick to respond, tranny good in all speeds F & R, etc etc...

When the seller accepted to go from 10,000 CAN to 9,000 I said DEAL!

I'll post pictures as soon as it gets delivered here.

Thanks for your offer Denick, I'm sure it won't be long before you get a qualified buyer.
Buck for buck, I think your 955 is a good notch over mostly anything I saw on machinerytrader.


----------



## lazerguy (Sep 28, 2007)

This is the beast!


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks familiar, we have a 125e w/rippers and a 4way. I've seen them around with a backhoe on em also. They are a little under powered IMO, but for the price you can't beat em.


----------

